# DA FACEBOOK



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

PER VOI I SALUTI DI BRUNETTA

http://tv.repubblica.it/piu-visti/settimana/brunetta-su-facebook/27248?video


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Dicembre 2008)

Mammamiachebarba


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Mammamiachebarba


... piu' che barba e' appiccicoso come la colla, non si stacca.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2008)

ma chi lo veste?
usa cravatte improponibili su camicie ancora peggio.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi lo veste?
> usa cravatte improponibili su camicie ancora peggio.


E quello che ci stà dentro è anche peggio...


----------



## Old amarax (13 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> PER VOI I SALUTI DI BRUNETTA
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/piu-visti/settimana/brunetta-su-facebook/27248?video


Io è meglio che non gli rispondo...diventerei volgare


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Io è meglio che non gli rispondo..*.diventerei volgare*


Per questo suo ultimo aiutino?

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_844531723.html


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma chi lo veste?
> usa cravatte improponibili su camicie ancora peggio.





amarax ha detto:


> E quello che ci stà dentro è anche peggio...


Secondo me e' brutto dentro e fuori


----------



## Old amarax (13 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per questo suo ultimo aiutino?
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_844531723.html












 già lo schifavo prima. Solo pensavo che più di tanto non potevo...invece 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ancora di piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> già lo schifavo prima. Solo pensavo che più di tanto non potevo...invece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... come la RAI ... Di tutto, di piu'


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Secondo me e' brutto dentro e fuori


terribili quei colletti, poi..


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> terribili quei colletti, poi..



Fossero solo quelli


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per questo suo ultimo aiutino?
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_844531723.html


 

splut, diretto su quella guancia da rospo.


----------



## Old amarax (14 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... come la RAI ... Di tutto, di piu'


e anche come le medagline dell'UNOAERRE ( le ricordi? ).
Dicevano :Ti amo...
*oggi + di ieri - di domani.*
Ne ho una nel cassetto.
La devo portare a sciogliere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




( Fondere x gli amici del nord che mi leggono).

Oppure la mando a lui, Brunetta.
Correggo però il Ti amo, con un Ti odio...


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e anche come *le medagline dell'UNOAERRE ( le ricordi? ).*
> Dicevano :Ti amo...
> *oggi + di ieri - di domani.*
> Ne ho una nel cassetto.
> ...



Non le ho mai potuto soffrire


----------



## Old amarax (14 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non le ho mai potuto soffrire


Ero al liceo quando ad un S. Valentino lui me la regalò.
Per era più di un brillante. Non la toglievo mai.
Tutto passa. Tutto scorre.


----------



## Mari' (14 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ero al liceo quando ad un S. Valentino lui me la regalò.
> Per era più di un brillante. Non la toglievo mai.
> Tutto passa. Tutto scorre.


Amarax sono "ridordi" e lasciali tale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vai avanti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ero *al liceo* quando ad un S. Valentino lui me la regalò.
> Per era più di un brillante. Non la toglievo mai.
> *Tutto passa. Tutto scorre*.


----------

